# A newbie who needs help on finding accessories.



## justboughtacanon (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I just bought a brand new Canon PowerShot SX130 IS and I really like it. I've been doing a lot of research on some accessories but you guys would probably know more than me on what is best. I was wondering if you could recommend accessories for me. 

I'm looking for a case, neck strap, and a tripod.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2011)

justboughtacanon said:


> I'm looking for a case, neck strap, and a tripod.



Personally, I like Lowepro cases (I'd guess something like the Apex 60 AW). I use Blackrapid straps and Manfrotto supports, but those may be overkill for a light point-and-shoot. For a small, flexible support you might look at a Joby Gorillapod.


----------



## Admin US West (May 11, 2011)

I'd go to your local best buy, walmart, or camera store and find a case you'd like. Not many use a neck strap on a point and shoot, perhaps there is someone with experience?

As for a tripod, the camera is quite small and light, so you do not need a heavyduty pro model that runs several hundred and up. You do want stability, and one tall enough to use without cranking up a center column. Cranking up the center column can introduce a lot of movement.

I'd suggest inexpensive tripod with a underhook to hang a weight on. Depending on your height, one like this might be tall enough without raising the center column. The weight will help hold it still, and to keep it from blowing over in a wind.

You can spend almost any amount on a tripod, so it depends on how high you want to go.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/610394-REG/Sunpak_620_6464CC_9002DX_Tripod_with_3_Way.html


----------

